# The LD Prize Parlour



## Buskuv (Jan 10, 2008)

* The LD Prize Parlour *

*What is it?*

Its for the winners of any competition held in the LD to amass points and eventually pick a prize on these boards!

*How does it work?*

Everytime you are rated highest for the weekly flashfic you gain 3 points, 2nd highest and you gain 2 points and for third 1 point. 


*Why are we doing this?*

Credit goes to Batman, who is off doing more productive things with his life.  The FlashFiction contest is for those writers who may need some creative flexing for their craft, and we get to award some nice people some goodies for their contributions to the section.

*Prizes on offer:*

*- Colored/moving usertitle* - 15 points
*- 150x200 pixels avatar* - 15 points
*- Sparkles on your username* - 18 points

Once you win, you can keep the goodies for a 2 months period. Upon claiming a prize your points will naturally be reset, though your name will be shown in a different colour indicating how many prizes you've claimed in total!

*Colour Code:*

Blue = Acquired _one_ prize. 

*Winners and their points*


*Flashfic*
Adee - 1
Boskov -2 
FLOWER - 1
Kasuke Sadiki -3
Krory - 3
Mistpuppet -4
Nightbringer - 3
​


----------



## Mori` (Jan 10, 2008)

* The LD Prize Parlour *

*What is it?*

Its for the winners of any competition held in the LD to amass points and eventually pick a prize on these boards!

*How does it work?*

Everytime you are rated highest for the weekly flashfic you gain 3 points, 2nd highest and you gain 2 points and for third 1 point. 

If more competitions/contests emerge they will also give you the chance for prizes.

*Why are we doing this?*

With the increasing activity of the LD and Batmans excellent flashfic idea it was felt that it would be nice if we could offer people some prizes for their contributions to the section!

*Prizes on offer:*

*- Colored/moving usertitle* - 15 points
*- 150x200 pixels avatar* - 15 points
*- Sparkles on your username* - 18 points

Once you win, you can keep the goodies for a 2 months period. Upon claiming a prize your points will naturally be reset, though your name will be shown in a different colour indicating how many prizes you've claimed in total!

*Colour Code:*

Blue = Acquired _one_ prize. 

*Winners and their points*
(the prize shop starts officially Jan. 10 2008)

*Flashfic*

Amnesia - 13
Sel - 12
Pintsize - 11
Tyrael - 10
Graysocks - 7
Batman - 6
CheifRocka - 5
_allismine_ - 5
Kovacs - 5
Vergil - 4
Mashed Potato - 3
inkling - 3
Dr. Boskov Krevorkian - 3
Koi - 3
Cax - 2
Undercovermc - 2
Trunkten - 2
Lord Yu - 2
Del - 1
Auraya - 1
Anon​


----------



## tgre (Jan 11, 2008)

Is this a reference post? If so... shouldn't this be loq'd?

If so: Delete this post before locking.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 11, 2008)

cool idea man. 

i've always wanted a 150x200. maybe i'll finally get one.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 13, 2008)

tiGer said:


> Is this a reference post? If so... shouldn't this be loq'd?
> 
> If so: Delete this post before locking.



xD nah, I mean you can talk in here, bring up issues, yell at me when I screw up etc =p



cheifrocka said:


> cool idea man.
> 
> i've always wanted a 150x200. maybe i'll finally get one.



xD ^^


----------



## Mori` (Jan 18, 2008)

updated points.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 18, 2008)

slowly but surely chipping away at that 15. haha.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 18, 2008)

Imma have to increae the points requirements at this rate =p


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 19, 2008)

moridin said:


> Imma have to increae the points requirements at this rate =p



Lol, so us peons will never get a look in eh?

Links to past FFs

Week 1=*Gundam OO Episode 15 S^M SD Raw*
Week 2=*Gundam OO Episode 15 S^M SD Raw*
Week 3=Link removed
Week 4=Link removed
Week 5= Link removed
Week 6= Link removed


----------



## Mori` (Jan 19, 2008)

well maybe I'll surreptitiously dock cheif =p

you are certainly not a peon anyway ty xD


----------



## furious styles (Jan 19, 2008)

moridin said:


> well maybe I'll surreptitiously dock cheif =p
> 
> you are certainly not a peon anyway ty xD



cold man, cold.


----------



## tgre (Jan 19, 2008)

I thought I might atleast get a shot at 3rd place 

Inspiration wells are running dry 

Ima PM you for a piece cheiffy 

I'll write better


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 20, 2008)

moridin said:


> you are certainly not a peon anyway ty xD



Lol, give it a few more weeks and we'll see if this is the case.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 28, 2008)

wk 3 added :3


----------



## Pintsize (Jan 28, 2008)

May I humbly suggest a period of longer than two months?


----------



## Mori` (Jan 28, 2008)

you may suggest it, I shall consider it xD


----------



## Pintsize (Jan 28, 2008)

I do suggest this, then.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 28, 2008)

with the amount of good writers we have, it will be no small task to get to 15 or 20 points, imho.


----------



## Cax (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah                               .


----------



## Mori` (Feb 4, 2008)

new points added after IV's results

Dream Brother - 9.375
Less - 8
Batman - 8


----------



## sel (Feb 4, 2008)

I see you gave Less 2 and batman 1, when they were tied.

How should we do this, 1.5 each? Or just 1 each.


----------



## Mori` (Feb 4, 2008)

you should point out the fact that I rushed and didn't look at numbers, merely descending order.

Both have been awarded 2 points :3


----------



## sel (Feb 4, 2008)

Well that was implied, but okay.

Good good.


----------



## less (Feb 11, 2008)

Points from FF V added and my previous two removed on the grounds that I don't really want any of the prizes and that I now can be as strict as I like without stealing people's points


----------



## less (Feb 25, 2008)

Points from FF VI added


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 11, 2008)

so are we still doing this?


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 12, 2008)

TheDreaming said:


> so are we still doing this?



Good question.


----------



## Mystique inactive (Mar 13, 2008)

Will less be here to answer it?


----------



## tgre (Apr 1, 2008)

no, DB will.

Mind you... has this been updated? I don't know if it has or now


----------



## sel (Apr 1, 2008)

I think it has.

Tiger, care to rate this weeks even thoguh you didn't partake? <3


----------



## tgre (Apr 1, 2008)

Sure no problem 

I really should start taking part in thw Weekly FF again... I miss writing 

Fucking uni


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 1, 2008)

Points from FFVIII added.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 14, 2008)

Points from FFIX added.

(I feel like I'm running through a list of _Final Fantasy_ games or something, eesh.)


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 8, 2008)

Points from FFXI added.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 26, 2008)

Say hello to the points from FFXII.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 26, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> Points from FFXI added.



That's exactly what sprang to mind.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 30, 2008)

Just added the points from Flashfic XIII. 

Important note:

The only one who didn't get his (2) points added is Batman; this is because of his tricky situation at the moment. To elaborate, I begin by quoting Mori's opening post:



> Upon claiming a prize your points will naturally be reset



Bats _has_ claimed a prize, and so I should technically reset his points and then add the 2 from this FF, however the Admins haven't actually given it to him yet, despite the fact that I've been harassing them mercilessly. Until they actually give it to him I can't reset the points, because it would be unfair to do so when he didn't even get a prize to show for it. So I'm going to wait until he receives his prize before I reset his points and _then_ I'll add the 2 points he earned in the latest FF round.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 17, 2008)

Updated with the latest points.


----------



## sel (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh god I'm being beaten by a Scotsman.

Actually two Scotsmen.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 18, 2008)

sel said:


> Oh god I'm being beaten by a Scotsman.
> 
> Actually two Scotsmen.



3

Graysock, AnonX and I.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 19, 2008)

[Insert mandatory groundskeeper Willie reference]

Oh, and seeing as Batman finally has his prize, I slapped him back down to zero points, and then added the two he recently gained in FFXIII.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 5, 2008)

Updateeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 1, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## Pan-on (Oct 2, 2008)

curses my lack of a submission has left me lagging behind.

Will there be points in the special FF?


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 3, 2008)

To answer your question, Anonx...

Update time.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 21, 2008)

Just updated the points list/FF archive.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 19, 2008)

**


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 6, 2009)

Updated with this scheme.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 11, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]_pX3CvWospo[/YOUTUBE]

(Updated.)


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 14, 2009)

After a rather, er, lengthy delay...I finally updated the points table with the results from XVIII and XIX.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 20, 2009)

Points table + Archive should be updated and squeaky clean now.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 21, 2009)

We gotsa update.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 20, 2009)

Got the points/archive updated.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 3, 2013)

Three and a half year necro to get it some attention.


----------



## Laura (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh I hadn't realized that this actually existed, ignore my comment in that other thread then.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 19, 2013)

Thread updated with points.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 28, 2014)

Shit.

Gon' update the last contest prize numbers, promise.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 25, 2015)

also is this still part of the flashfiction thing?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 25, 2015)

It is.

There's nothing really fancy for prizes, but I'll see what I can do if you want something special.  I'll restart the points and add them to the OP.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 25, 2015)

I dunno

I mostly just write for fun and feedback (though I suck at giving it)

but it occurs to me I'm on a winning streak and a large ava would be nice


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 25, 2015)

We'll be able to give you guys a 175x250 avatar as a prize.

Or sparkles or custom user titles.  Whatever.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 25, 2015)

wait does my first victory not count any more


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 25, 2015)

Gotta reset to make it fair. 

I reset everyone else's on the first reboot, too.  Including mine.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 25, 2015)

>super mod

G Z
Z


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 25, 2015)

holy hell, don't tell me dartg won with that entry about working hard to be a doctor or whatever


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 27, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> holy hell, don't tell me dartg won with that entry about working hard to be a doctor or whatever



I fucking know right


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 4, 2015)

Points updated, fams.


----------

